# Beading shot



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Just a plain old beading shot. After applying some wax today thought I'd grab some beading shots, quite liked this one.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

IMO it needs cropping at the top. Makes my eyes go funny :lol:

Nice at the bottom though :thumb:

Mark


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice shot. Which lens did you use on your Sony A230 for this?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Kit lens 18-55, set at 55mm and 5.6. Pretty hefty crop, here's the original










Tried some colour popping with the crop


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Like the bottom one would look good with a detailing world logo at the top for a iPhone background


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice - I like the bottom one


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I like that too. Good effort


----------

